# Shipping from the UK



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good company to get out stuff out of storage in the South West and have it delivered here in Portugal? Not sure if a man and a van approach is a good idea, or if using a bigger removals company is the way to go? 

Any personal recommendations are very much appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Where are you in Portugal?


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Where are you in Portugal?



Central area - Castanheira de Pera


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's a guy in CdP who does fairly regular runs between there and the Southampton area on a fairly regular basis - Send me a PM if you need his phone number.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Matt's, if you use the search facility and type in "Trinidade" you will find several threads with removal company suggestions


----------



## Robmaher (Jul 4, 2014)

Jays of Cornwall deliver from South west UK to Spain and Portugal. We have used them a couple of times in the UK and will use them when eventually coming to portugal.
Cornwall Removals


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the help everyone. We ended up using a company called Trans Portugal. They were the only company that did not want to charge me extra to have my stuff unloaded from the big massive lorry they brought it over in from the UK, and placed into a smaller one. The road my house is on is too small for your average delivery truck! But Trans Portugal were un-fased by it. We are used to that, they said, we will put it into storage for a few days while your delivery slot comes up, then use a small van which will be able to make it to your house. No extra charge. And they were not the most expensive quote I got either! So far, very happy with them. Except I was hoping to get out things within the week - turns out we don't get it until Thursday - almost 2 weeks after it was collected. Pros and cons, I suppose.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Matt. Good luck with the move.


----------

